# Alexander Siloti



## JohannesBrahms

Does anyone know anything about how Alexander Siloti, Rachmaninoff's cousin, sounded when playing piano? Anything at all would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## moody

JohannesBrahms said:


> Does anyone know anything about how Alexander Siloti, Rachmaninoff's cousin, sounded when playing piano? Anything at all would be nice. Thank you.


I recently checked out the information you requested on von Bulow and you didn't even bother to acknowledge it so I'll pass !


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The only recording by Siloti which still survived is some private non-commercial: a medley of Liszt (Rhapsody No.12 and Un Sospiro), Gounod (from Faust) and Rachmaninov (Suite No.2 for two pianos). It's from 1930s (Siloti at his 70s) and not so qualified but good enough for the listener to admire his beautiful tone production, his personal Romantic interpretation and very light Rubatos (Not as much as some other pupils of Liszt did). He left also a few piano rolls for Duo-Art company but of course you can't count on piano rolls to get the real touch of the pianist who has made it. Siloti himself didn't like to make recordings and when asked often said: "I can not play for a machine!". Siloti and Sauer both studied first under Nikolai Rubinstein and then Liszt. Sauer once refused himself to be called as a pupil of Liszt: "He was very old and could not teach me much. My most important teacher was Nicholas Rubinstein without any doubt". Thus their touch on piano was said to be more gentle and -perhaps- more aristocratically like Nikolai Rubinstein rather than powerfull and ironic like Liszt or Anton Rubinstein.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

And if you don't acknowledge, I'll pass too for the next one !


----------



## JohannesBrahms

Il_Penseroso said:


> And if you don't acknowledge, I'll pass too for the next one !


Thank you for the information.


----------



## moody

there is a whole lot of info on him on line. But I can never forgive him for his butchery of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No,2.


----------



## Ukko

JohannesBrahms said:


> Thank you for the information.


That is insufficient acknowledgement to indicate absorption of the info. Comments are required.


----------

